# The ugly betta



## Lubmyrattie

I have purchased bettas from over seas for years now. Giving upwards to $120 for a single fish. It was my expensive addiction per say. But for a year now I havnt had a betta. I've stalked my normal breeders for something outstanding but I just havnt had the urge to actually purchase a new one yet.

Skip forward to today. I went into petsmart to scope out some ratty things and passed by the bettas. Lots of bright reds and blues. Nothing outta the normal. 

I went onto my mission and found nothing I wanted. So I went back by the bettas and picked through them again just to entertain myself. Then there he was a yellow dingy grumpy faced veil tail and he was on sale.. >.< I knew nobody in their right mind would take him and he'd sit there in his little cup and waste away. So I took him to the check out and even the little cashier thought I was crazy. She asked if he was the one I actually wanted XD

However when he hits the light he has the most beautiful blue rays in his fins. So my rattie friends meet azure.
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Personally I think he's really cool looking. Bright yellow isn't common for pet shop bettas. Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

This is where I get a lot of my plants. They have quite a few domestic betta fish as well, for future reference. http://www.aquabid.com/

I think he is rather nice looking, though! Lovely mustard color.


----------



## Lubmyrattie

http://www.siamimbellis.com/

That's my favorite breeder but I've skimmed a couple off of aquabid as well. 

My last betta I cannot lie though was an absolutely stunning platinum dragon green dalamation HMPLK. And I got him from petco.. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie

Wow, $120 for a betta? I had no idea they could get so expensive! I haven't had a betta since I was very young (and unfortunately it didn't live very long) but your fishy is a cute little guy, and good for you for getting him when no one else might have.


----------



## JessyGene

i think he's gorgeous!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats

I'm a betta lover too! I prefer delta fin males. I think that your betta is actually really gorgeous. I'm glad that you picked him out so that he got a good home.


----------



## 3 ratties

I think he's really pretty too! Not ugly! How's he been doing?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PandaCobain

Wow. That is a very interesting looking betta! Very clever naming as well btw.  Glad Azure is going to a great home!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sleezydonkey

I've had 7 bettas total. They are addicting lol. But that guy is actually a very pretty/unique color. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YellowSpork

I love crowntails. :3 I had a really nice blue butterfly halfmoon betta from MN Betta named Enrique in a planted 5 gallon a while ago, but he has passed on.  And before that I had a really pretty red and blue crowntail from Walmart called Sangre (blood in spanish ).

I just have 2 female bettas right now, in huge separate tanks because they hate each other. Le sigh. I really want to consolidate into just my thirty gallon and have some swordtails again, they're so pretty! I had some really gorgeous silvery swordtails with light black spots along their lateral line (like a trout almost), and the male had a very long, yellow sword. He was gorgeous. <3


----------



## RattieLover1331

He sure is pretty!

I'm actually a Betta lover too 

I've had my little guy since 2007, and he keeps on living 

This is my little guy  His name is Rocky


----------



## PandaBruja

Wow look at that dirty cup! Congrats on your new betta! Im sure Azure will be very happy, and his colors might even brighten!
Including the betta I have now, I have had four since middle school.


----------



## Jaguar

Aw he's cute! I think yellow bettas are kind of like beige rats in the sense that it's a red dilution gene that changes the color 

Bettas can get very pricy - I have a grizzle HMPK from Thailand and he was about $35. Aquabid is an amazing site.


----------



## jlhummel

Awww. I think he's beautiful. I also tend to go for the "underdog" as they say. My friends and mother laugh at me because I even do it with plants. I go to the sale rack where all the sad looking plants are and say..."Awww. I'll nurse you back to health." LOL


----------

